# [Wine - Opera] FreeBSD 9



## ohyes (Dec 7, 2012)

Hello everybody 

I'm not sure here is the good place for this thread.
It's about wine, Opera and FreeBSD 9.

The problem is with FreeBSD 9 and Opera Windows version under wine.
There is no network.
I try Firefox (with wine too), it's OK.
I tried it (Opera) with two different computers under FreeBSD 9 ... same problem.
One was an upgrade (from 8.1), the other one was a fresh install but the problem is the same.

Problem is no network with Windows Opera.
Do I miss something (like a building option) ?

_Nota bene_ : I do not have any problem with native FreeBSD Opera (and linux FlashPlayer).

_Edit2 : another strange problem is : since FreeBSD 9 and wine, i can not copy/paste under wine._


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 8, 2012)

Please, considers retrieve a trace and submit the bug report to WineHQ Bug Tracking System.

Or if you prefer, you can use one of the following mailing lists:

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-emulation: Wine topics specifically related to FreeBSD.
http://www.winehq.org/mailman/listinfo/wine-devel: General Wine developers mailing list.
http://www.winehq.org/mailman/listinfo/wine-users: General Wine users mailing list.


----------



## Retsinakanister (Dec 19, 2012)

Is that enough?


----------



## fonz (Dec 19, 2012)

Retsinakanister said:
			
		

>


:e You should post that in the Jokes and Funny Pictures thread in Off-Topic, it's funny :e

Fonz


----------

